

Mollom Architecture - Killing Over 373 Million Spams At 100 Requests Per Second - abraham
http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/2/8/mollom-architecture-killing-over-373-million-spams-at-100-re.html

======
tedunangst
Both here and Mollom's homepage make a big deal about accuracy (though they
call it efficiency), but only talk about spam accuracy. If spam is really 90%
of the inputs, it's pretty easy to have skewed stats, so I'm curious
(suspicious) what their accuracy is for legit messages. How many false
positives?

i.e., a classifier as simple as "return (random() % 10000 < 5)" will mark
99.95% of spam as spam.

~~~
nowarninglabel
As a heavy user of Mollom, I can say anecdotally that it performs well, but I
don't have stats for you, would be cool if Dries could provide some.

------
mcantelon
This company was started by Dries Buytaert, Drupal's BDFL.

------
pan69
Very interesting read. I've used Mollom in the past and found it to be a very
easy plug-and-play solution to fight spam.

------
LiveTheDream
Requisite: <http://xkcd.com/810/>

